# Game #30: Rockets @ Cavs (1/5/2006)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Houston Rockets* *(11-18) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(19-10)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 5:00 pm PT, 8:00 pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

Cleveland finally won in Milwaukee, ending what was a long losing streak at the Bradley Center. While the Cavs continued their recent winning ways, the news concerning Larry puts a damper on team spirits. With Varejao returning soon, it hurts losing Larry because the team was just about to become fully healthy for the first time. The Rockets are coming off 2 wins a row, but won’t be at full strength either with Yao out. Cleveland is starting to do away with the curse dealing with nationally televised games. While the subject is less touchy than before, it is still a relief that this game will be at The Q.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

T-Mac will be up for this one against Lebron. A real challenge for Lebron defensively. No Hughes to put on him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Yup. Plus Yao is still going to be out for another few weeks, so Tmac has gotten used to the idea that he's going to have to go off for 40+ most games for the Rockets to stand a chance. Should be an entertaining game. Definitely LeBron's biggest defensive assignment of the year.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Snow has guarded VC and Mike Redd, do you think its possible for a 6'1 PG to guard a 6'8 SG/SF...???


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Newble will be guarding Tmac


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron will be guarding T-Mac. Brown didn't shy away from having him guard Melo. He won't shy away from having Bron test his metal against T-Mac. Plus Bron has surpassed Newble defensively, IMO. And the Rockets are so weak on the rest of the floor, I think you can get away with Bron putting energy into the defensive end. Because any stops he makes on T-mac are going to directly attribute to the win. The Cavs role players should look to take advantage of Houston. Look for Damon Jones to have a big game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo ! | NBA | Houston Rockets/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

If Newble guards TMac, it is a decent ploy because if Newble fouls out or sees heavy foul trouble, it won't effect the team. But put those problems on LeBron's back and Cleveland is crippled.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Houston Rockets/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

I'd rather have Newlbe go at Tmac early and then save Lebron's energy for him to go at McGrady directly in the fourth. Newble isn't a great defender but he doesn't give up anyting easily. This what Houston did to Dallas, send others at Dirk early till the 4 when they put McGrady on Nowitzki


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Yahoo ! | NBA | Houston Rockets/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on picture)*

Howard draws his classic foul on Gooden (looks at your arm, tries to loop it under and then rise up on the shot to create contact). By moving into Gooden, the foul is drawn. Nice, veteran move.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs looking for that rhythm early. D Jones missing some shots he has to make. Lebron doing a nice job on T-Mac early. The rest of the team has to be careful about not falling asleep while T-Mac has the ball and giving up open shots.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with the reverse. Nice play. He hits funky lay ups time to time.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

weak call on that 3 point shot


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Jones with a nice drive and dish but Marshall couldn't hit


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Gooden with a very tought shot: needed that one


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland looks terrible right now. Houston calls time out.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This team is lookign lost out there at times


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gave up a few easy buckets to Mcgrady. Gotta get focused again.

Kinda like the first quarter yesterday against the Bucks.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man we always seem to get screwed on these calls at home: that was a clean block


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTF wide open shot and Newble airballs a 3.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Newble threw up an airball despite being wide open. Coach Brown loves him, so I guess that's it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gotta make an open 3 pointer. C'mon!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 6 at the end of the first quarter (24-18).


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Need to get Z involved and Brown needs to play Luke Jackson for some offense here


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice D but then give up the 3 ouch


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron is finding people left and right: I hate how Z goes directly to the line because of that pass but Lebron doesn't get any credit


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Luke Jackson and Snow are about to check into the game. I see them getting up, walking to the scorer's table. 

Wilks is getting a little burn here. 

Luke and Eric are in the game now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Luke all over the place LOL


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

This Houston team sucks it would be really lousy to lose to them. Outside of Tmac they are simply lousy


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LUUKEEE from Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Luke with the board LOL


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice pass from Z to Luke. Then Luke gets a rebound. The kid is putting in good effort.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Luke Jackson sighting!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Love it: play Luke more Brown!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*The Official Play Luke & Sasha Over Ira Newble Petition*
1) remy23
2) you?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

How is Mutombo completely outrebounding Z


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

GET THE BOARDS CAVS!!. Play freaking Gooden if no one else will board


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Rockets are getting a few offensive rebounds here despite not being a great offensive rebounding team. Cleveland needs to box out, to stop these last several second-chance opportunities.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This is a real sloppy game. Both sides have been less than smooth, to say the least. =)


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> How is Mutombo completely outrebounding Z


The Rockets have had some atrocious misses. Airballs and long rebounds are really hard to predict and rebound. The Cavs have to go run them down.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Come on, D. Jones! Break the mini-slump.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Kerr just said the crowd is taking LeBron James for granted. LOL 

If I were there, I'd be yelling so loud, the folks would look at me as if I'm crazy.

----

Damon nails a 3-ball. Nice. Right on cue.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why is Luke out of the game? Brown come on give the guy a chance


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just hanging around. As soon as the Cavs can get their 3 point shots back on line, they'll pull away with this game. Their defense has been good, in conjunction with the Rockets slow-mo offense. It's not a pretty game, but the Cavs can win it.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

MY God they called a foul on that crap? Do ref get a bad hotel or something when they go to Cleveland


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> This Houston team sucks it would be really lousy to lose to them. Outside of Tmac they are simply lousy


Hey now our role players aren't that bad...... once in awhile

Looks like a lousy game by both teams so far


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Pioneer10 said:


> Do ref get a bad hotel or something when they go to Cleveland


That can be fixed. Just send them *here*.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Offensive execution is killing us.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Was it really necessary to shoot that 3 with no one back: Marshall?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Offensive rebound by Swift. Ack. Poor job of stopping second chance points.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland is down 14 at halftime (35-49).


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs fans are bush league. What are they getting on the Cavs for? Sorry if they can't blow every team out by 40!

****ing watch clattering *******s. Give those seats to real basketball fans.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Without Hughes we have simply reverted back to last year's team. No one outside of James who looks like he can do anything


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

And TNT is playing up that Lebron isn't playing well, when he isn't playing bad, his teammates are just missing open shots. But he's being patient. And it will pay off eventually.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Cavs fans are bush league. What are they getting on the Cavs for? Sorry if they can't blow every team out by 40!
> 
> ****ing watch clattering *******s. Give those seats to real basketball fans.


 When you are getting outboarded by Deke and Swift you should get booeed


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Cavs fans are bush league. What are they getting on the Cavs for? Sorry if they can't blow every team out by 40!
> 
> ****ing watch clattering *******s. Give those seats to real basketball fans.


I wouldn't label Cleveland fans with that brush. The current fans at The Gund/Q are a lot different than those at The Richfield Coliseum. The fans at the Coliseum were more emotional and energetic. One factor working against the status quo is the high ticket prices. You could go to several Indians games for the price of one Cavaliers ticket. So a lot of fans can't afford to see the team. I bet that weeded out many of the most loyal and hardcore fans.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> I wouldn't label Cleveland fans with that brush. The current fans at The Gund/Q are a lot different than those at The Richfield Coliseum. The fans at the Coliseum were more emotional and energetic. One factor working against the status quo is the high ticket prices. You could go to several Indians games for the price of one Cavaliers ticket. So a lot of fans can't afford to see the team. I bet that weeded out many of the most loyal and hardcore fans.


Yeah I remember the old Cavs crowds. They were on par with what the Kings have been recently. I remember they used to boo Michael Jordan everytime he touched the ball all game every game he ever played there. They were so loud and crazy and into it.

Gilbert needs to figure out how to get those fans back in the building come playoff time. The fans that are at the Q drive me crazy with how little they understand basketball. They quite simply don't know when to cheer, and are always booing. They don't deserve the current incarnation of the Cavs. They deserve the Darius Miles/Ricky Davis years.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why does Luke only get 4 minutes when Snow, Jones, Newble, and Wilks combine for 6 points?

This is getting really frustrating as Luke will at least make some nice passes to help the offense


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Yeah I remember the old Cavs crowds. They were on par with what the Kings have been recently. I remember they used to boo Michael Jordan everytime he touched the ball all game every game he ever played there. They were so loud and crazy and into it.
> 
> Gilbert needs to figure out how to get those fans back in the building come playoff time. The fans that are at the Q drive me crazy with how little they understand basketball. They quite simply don't know when to cheer, and are always booing. They don't deserve the current incarnation of the Cavs. They deserve the Darius Miles/Ricky Davis years.


Our fellow member KingOfTheCourt23 once said at an Indians game he was cheering loudly and some fans looked at him as if he were crazy. Cleveland is very cool but some fans are too laid back, even for their own good. Like you said, any way Gilbert can get the loudmouths, beserkers, and yelling sections back at the arena, he needs to do it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Ok. No reason to have Damon out there anymore. Jesus. I thought he was supposed to be a shooter? He's pulling a JR Bremer.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

if we're going to lose at least play Jackson


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Us not developing Sasha/Luke has been a legitimate concern of mine for some time. Newble gets burn regardless of whether he has poor games or not. That same opportunity hasn't been given to them.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Does Brown really think we can come back from 16 down with Newble and Snow in the same lineup? I can see them in there if we have a lead but we need some points here


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Just can't get the traction we need to get this under ten. This is kind of just one of those games the Cavs have every once in awhile. Is the national TV Curse back in the New Year? I thought we had kicked it. But like a bad habit, it has returned.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Does Brown really think we can come back from 16 down with Newble and Snow in the same lineup? I can see them in there if we have a lead but we need some points here


He's trying to get us back in with our defense. I mean, who is making shots on the Cavs anyways? Snow is shooting better than Damon anyways. Newble is in there to help out with T-Mac.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

James with back-to-back 3-balls!


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

LBJ will not let us get blown out at least...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We can't get a break. Penalty situation now. Can't make a free throw to save our lives.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Marshall + Jones = 1-14


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Marshall or someone could just get it going from outside, just for four minutes, we could win the game. If we lose this game, it's just one of those nights where you shoot yourself out of the game.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Haha. Is that a new dancing Lebron's commercial?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> He's trying to get us back in with our defense. I mean, who is making shots on the Cavs anyways? Snow is shooting better than Damon anyways. Newble is in there to help out with T-Mac.


 Isn't that the point future: Lebron is the only able to hit anything out there. PLAY LUKE


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Newble is an ignoramus on offense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z with the jumper.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nice Newble Hitting the boards


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

D Marsh you gotta stop shooting, just ugly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

THEY BAILED SWIFT OUT THERE: what a crappy call


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Swift misses them both.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall finally knocks it down. Yes!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

I take that back!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

FINALLY!

You have to give it James. He just kept giving him the ball.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

The others guys finally stepping up as Lebron and TMac have basically neutralized each other


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Newble is an ignoramus on offense.


Newble is keeping us in the game even though I think Jackson would hussle just the same.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That's the thing Luke hustles, plays decent D, and passes the ball: give the man some PT


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

UGGHH terrible time to take that foul Newble: only 4 seconds on the clock


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Haha Z the abuser move on Deke there: nice


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z missed both FTs ugghh


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron terrific D on that play: covered 2 people


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Damn it Marshall terrible TO


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Donyell trying to throw the ball to Lebron in a triple team.

Free throws are murdering us tonight.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

we're playing horrible if we could bring it together for these last couple of minutes we could make a game of this


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

For anyone who claims James is a terrible defender should at that last play: rotated to the open man of his own and then when the person who supposed to rotate didn't he went back to his own man.

Wasted though by Marshall's TO


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why put JOnes back in and take out Newble and Wilks? This doesn't make sense to me


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Newble was doing a good job on McGrady: I'm really baffled by the coaching in this game


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall!!!!!!!


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Z!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Z and Lebron saving the Cavs this game. Jones had a wide open look and hesitated: why is he in the game again?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mike Brown is coaching for the long term. If Damon can hit a shot down the stretch, it might get him going in the next couple games. Cavs need Damon right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron has been very impressive this time: not forcing shots but still keeping us in this game with both scoring and passing


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Another bull**** call


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. Bailout fouls left and right. Lebron with four fouls. Ugh.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're giving this game away again


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

That was not a good shot by Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron with the TO but he played 2 great defensive plays first on Wesley and then Tmac


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron to Z connection.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Just when I was complimenting Lebron he takes the wrong turn: looks like a loss


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Not a good game for Cavs fans. Nothing went right tonight beyond Lebron.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Really question the coaching in this game: Newble was doing a good job on McGrady you get the lead down and you put the cold as ice D. Jones in? Not a good move


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

7 of 29 from beyond the arc. The team may have shot too many three-pointers (a few were questionable) but many just missed. Pure and simple.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Houston 90, Cleveland 81*


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Trade Damon Jones for first round picks. Pick up Eisley off waivers. Do it Ferry.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

High praises for Lebron from T-Mac 



> "He sees what I go through now," McGrady said. "Damn, man. You sure he is 21? We've got to check his birth certificate. I knew he was good, but I didn't know he was making shots like that.
> 
> "The guy is an unbelievable talent. I don't care who you are or what you do, one guy is not going to stop that guy, just like I love to see single coverage on me, because one guy is not going to stop me. We gave him my treatment a little bit. He made some awesome plays, and he made some awesome shots."


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Beacon Journal | 01/06/2006 | McGrady fules Rockets*

^ McGrady has been nothing but a class act when giving LeBron and other young players respect. I've always liked the kindness he's shown LeBron. 



> *McGrady fuels Rockets*
> *Missing Hughes tough for Cavs*
> 
> By Brian Windhorst
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Energy crisis stalls Cavs*











> *Energy crisis stalls Cavs*
> *McGrady’s 34 for Houston counters James’ 32*
> 
> Friday, January 06, 2006
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

*Re: Energy crisis stalls Cavs*

Well Brown if you knew we were taking too many 3's why'd you play Marshall over Gooden adn then Jones over Newble/Jackson.

Blah: James was awesome and again his defense was pretty good out there (Tmac like Lebron is simply going to get his no matter what). Z did Ok after Deke got some boards on him. Jackson played well in his paltry 4 minutes. Newble did his job. Everyone else sucked balls including the coach


----------

